# OPC-UA History Event lesen: wie genau funktioniert das?



## Kandiszucker (15 Juni 2021)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand irgend eine verständliche Erklärung geben, was das genau ist und was man damit macht?
Bei einem OPC-UA Event können ja Daten mitgeliefert werden - die man beim Aktrivieren des Events ja mitgeben muss (also die Browse-Paths der gewünschten Daten).

Können bei den History-Events diese Daten auch gelesen werden? Irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen, denn woher soll ein Server "wissen", welche Daten er zu speichern hat?

Am besten wäre eine verständliche Erläuterung im Inet, wo man diese Sachen nachlesen kann - bisher habe ich leider nichts brauchbares gefunden :-(

Danke!


----------



## Dr. OPC (8 September 2021)

Hallo,

bei OPC UA gibt es ja "HistoricalAccess", also neben den allgemein üblichen "Read(ListeVonNodes)" gibt es auch einen HistoryRead(ListeVonNodes, StartZeit, EndeZeit). Man kann also als OPC UA Client von einem Server die Daten/Values von einer/mehreren Nodes "für einen bestimmten Zeitbereich" lesen. Die Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass der UA Server (also z.B. die PLC) diese Daten auch speichert/aufzeichnet. Über ein Attribut an der UANode kannst du (der Client) sehen, ob es für diesen speziellen Node derzeit historische Daten gibt (Attribute: Historizing == true). Manche PLC UA Server können das, andere nicht (fragst Du Hersteller!).

Analog dazu gibt es diese Funktion auch für Events. Und dann kann der Client sich die Events aus der Vergangenheit holen, um herauszufinden was alles so passiert ist als er z.B. nicht verbunden war. Voraussetzung ist wieder, dass der UA Server diese Funktionalität besitzt, manche haben das implementiert, andere nicht. Ich würde vermuten dass man derartige Funktionalität eher in UA Servern findet, die ein HMI/SCADA/DCS System repräsentieren, als das ich es wirklich direkt in der Steuerung vermuten würde (weil meist dazu kein Platz in der Steuerung ist), außer vielleicht der "DiagnosePuffer" in der Simatic, der schreit geradezu nach Historischen Events über OPC UA...


----------

